# Displaced Varminter



## gdcpony (Jul 8, 2005)

I just returned from the Marines and will soon be leaving again for the Army. I have about a month or so to send some 'yotes and hogs to heaven. All my old haunts have disappeared  and I need to know if anyone out there is willing to help me find some new ones. I tried some public land and got :S. I'm from Carrollton and will use a .223 Howa- I just ditched the AR and .17 HMR. I'm still a novice at the 'yotes, but have bagged a few in CA, AZ, and (I didn't know they even existed there, don't tell my CO  ) Iraq. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not sure where Carrolton is.......but if I remember correctly there are plenty of public hunting areas around Deer Creek.......fields, and I'm sure there are ground hogs to be plinked.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Talk to the local farmers. Many won't allow people to deer hunt BUT if you ask them if you can hunt groundhogs or Yotes alot of times they will welcome you with open arms. As a farmer i can assure you most of us dislike groundhogs and yotes are not to far behind


----------

